# South African Born Baby travelling with Indian Passport



## zeeshanmau (Jan 23, 2017)

Dear all,

I am on temporary resident permit here in SA and our baby is born here. He is getting Indian Passport but is taking very long time to arrive. Passport is now expected next week while we are scheduled to travel to India early Feb. I am in confusion as whether Immigration will allow us to depart along with baby without declaring him Undesirable as we have no time to apply for his visa here in SA and regularize his status. Some people said that they will allow us to depart freely as the baby was born here and first resident permit needs to be applied in the home country. Our travel plans are stuck in a limbo now. Has anyone encountered the similar situation? 

Please guide me.


----------



## zeeshanmau (Jan 23, 2017)

Can anyone help me here?


----------

